# The ultimate Musical Sin.. guilty



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So I joined a community band to play trombone. My major reason was to get me reading music again. A new high school teacher started it and it turns out he is a Juilliard grad as well. So we are to play a xmas concert today. 


So I lost my music book........kqoct...... ever feel like a teenager ????


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- well good luck pat.
i tried to teach myself to read music on a chord organ-
"the battle hymn of the republic" over and over again, until one day my old lady said "do you have any idea how ridiculous that thing sounds? its embarrasing!"
ironically, the chord organ didnt fit in the trunk of my car, so she kept it when she evicted me.:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear ya Fraz.. When I started piano I swore that I would start to learn music. I had a book with a few songs that I could relate to. About 12 bars through Frankie and Johnnie I go .. oh so this how the left hand works and stuff. At one time I caught myself picking up a guitar trying to break down chords to play on the piano. A little while later I figured out inversions and stuff. But basically it's way too slow because I just want to play. If you catch my drift. Sorry about the chord organ... Hammonds... ya have to experience that ... 


When the trombone came back into my life I looked at written music and was suprised that none of my highschool stuff seemed to come back to me. At all. And again just not enough patience to sit down and learn. This band thing though basic xmas stuff has SLOWWED me down, and focused me. It is coming back to me fairly quickly. So now I have to have the arrangement in front of me and ... WTF I lost it ... crap. The rest of my musical life I have been able to wing it. You know " what song do ya wanna play next" and adlibing the set list because you got them up dancing stuff.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good for you! Great idea!

The local town band does a great job of encouraging folks to play, and it many cases offering virtually free instruction/coaching, but one does have to do one's homework. There are several folks I know in the local band who do it so that they can keep involved *and *feed their desires. Lots of gigs too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement Mooh. Ya you have to do the homework but I do love the instrument. With gliss's and vibrato's it's a lot like a guitar too. Xmas stuff is an easy way to break into it. I am looking forward to the next stage when we have some time to work and understand the pieces.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

A van carrying a trombone goes over a cliff. Why is that tragic?

A: Because you could have fit more trombones in there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Frankly, I'm a bit jealous of the community band format. Usually no ego issues, lots of camaraderie, appreciative audiences, paying it forward to the community, and good honest work resulting in good honest fun and feelings. It is something I see myself doing sometime.

Thanks for the food for thought.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, I joined our local community stage band a few years ago and it is a blast. You're right, Mooh, few ego issues, lots of camaraderie, appreciative audiences, paying it forward to the community, and good honest work resulting in good honest fun and feelings. We only have one regular gig, our annual March swing dance, which has a regular following of people who come out to party year after year. We DO get one or two small charity gigs here and there as well, which are always fun. I played guitar all through school band, never any kind of horn, so I still play my guitar, but it's a matter of trying to refresh what little knowledge I had of a different genre of music. I dig it. The other thing I have done is join a pretty fair local choir, and that DOES give me opportunities to stretch my musical boundaries. There's nothing that quite compares to trying to sight-read music when you don't have an instrument in your hands, and it is so fulfilling when you have 4 to 6 part harmonies meshing together-you can just feel it. SO COOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> The other thing I have done is join a pretty fair local choir, and that DOES give me opportunities to stretch my musical boundaries. There's nothing that quite compares to trying to sight-read music when you don't have an instrument in your hands, and it is so fulfilling when you have 4 to 6 part harmonies meshing together-you can just feel it. SO COOL!
> -Mikey


True, good on you! What's your range?

My sister has joined a sort of semi-pro choir for the same reasons. (She's in T.O. where there *ARE* such opportunities.) We grew up in rather serious church choirs so it wasn't a reach for her. I've always sung in my church choir, though I'm not as regular as I should be. 

The voice is the most instinctive and natural instrument, and the easiest to train, if only that training is undertaken at an early stage in life. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> So I joined a community band to play trombone. My major reason was to get me reading music again. A new high school teacher started it and it turns out he is a Juilliard grad as well. So we are to play a xmas concert today.
> 
> 
> So I lost my music book........kqoct...... ever feel like a teenager ????


Why is that a sin? I have often considered going to my local churches in search of a choir, but I don't wanna be a hypocrite. I think if you're out there playing music (What ever the instrument of choice) that can only be a very good thing! Good luck!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> True, good on you! What's your range?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I am a bass with a fairly wide range apparently, and it turns out (much to my surprise, although it shouldn't, because I can't get high enough to sing the rock tunes I wish I could), that when we do a bass divisi, I get the really low parts. That's fun!
-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh you need to move up here dude. We have a Community choir as well for them that aren't churchy types. I actually got some vocal lessons from a friend in the spring .. private no less.... and I had a key to a church .... 

Yes I do appreciate it all too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Mooh you need to move up here dude. We have a Community choir as well for them that aren't churchy types. I actually got some vocal lessons from a friend in the spring .. private no less.... and I had a key to a church ....
> 
> Yes I do appreciate it all too.


Thanks my friend.

Oh, we have a very good community choir, but the issue is my work schedule that doesn't jive. Friends of mine sing in the choir, another is the director, and just last month I joined them as electric bassist when they formed a one-off band for a concert. Good fun, and they want to continue similar stuff so I might be in as a band member. However, their regular practices simply aren't workable for my schedule...unfortunately.

I think it's a new trend.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I am a bass with a fairly wide range apparently, and it turns out (much to my surprise, although it shouldn't, because I can't get high enough to sing the rock tunes I wish I could), that when we do a bass divisi, I get the really low parts. That's fun!
> -Mikey


Cool. 

Vocal ability gets a lot of musicians more work than the non-singing ones, besides the fun and satisfaction.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> So I joined a community band to play trombone.


I love the trombone. Especially with a wah pedal into a cranked AC-30. sdsre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxXMNly1zFc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rFyO6KrVwE&feature=related

:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I love the trombone. Especially with a wah pedal into a cranked AC-30. sdsre
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxXMNly1zFc
> 
> ...


Gawd... and I have 4 Leslies 9kkhhd


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Gawd... and I have 4 Leslies 9kkhhd


...so I figure you need three more trombones, right? LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> So I joined a community band to play trombone. My major reason was to get me reading music again. A new high school teacher started it and it turns out he is a Juilliard grad as well. So we are to play a xmas concert today.
> So I lost my music book........kqoct...... ever feel like a teenager ????


That just means you can have some fun with the teacher. When he asks where your book is, you state, "Oh, I just play by ear...."


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Stevo said:


> That just means you can have some fun with the teacher. When he asks where your book is, you state, "Oh, I just play by ear...."


Well.. I have been known to lose where I am on the chart and fake a little.. hwopv


----------

